# My customs installation 3 ways full-horns



## horn-academy (Jul 1, 2010)

Klipschorns - Iwata horns - jbl bullet tweeter . All compoments self made........


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Awesome! Bet it sounds spectacular.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

That is some set up horn-academy :yikes:


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

How efficient are they. What amps are you using?

Thanks


----------



## horn-academy (Jul 1, 2010)

engtaz said:


> How efficient are they. What amps are you using?
> 
> Thanks


Hello,
My system is:
Harman-Kardon Citation 16 >>>>> Klipschorn driving
Sony TA-3200F >>>>>>>>>>>>> Iwata HORNS
NAD 2140 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> JBL 2402 Alnico

Efficient = 104 db/m

See my website ( in my profil link) for more explanations.
Regards.
phil.


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

Veeerrrryyyyy cool


----------

